# Help, Cannot find correct tub drain stopper



## papernpaste (Aug 13, 2011)

*just a suggestion*

I'm in this forum looking for advice, myself. But, I read your post. I might suggest calling Kohler Customer Service. Companies that have been around as long as they have usually should be able to help. Good luck.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

So.....What's the plumber say about all this?

Is he really a plumber and if so, why can't he fix it?


----------



## ryanmw2002 (Aug 13, 2011)

I called Kohler's contact number and it directed me to a customer service rep who could not help but gave me a phone number of another department however they dont open until Monday.

The plumber actually did not take out and replace the assembly because they were there under another service call (home warranty service call for a separate issue). The drains they had would not fit and suggested a plumbing supply company but they dont open until Monday either.

I really have a feeling that this drain is no longer made and will be not worth my time and energy to track down.

I have ordered a NuFit universal stopper and plan to just leave the original drain in. Hopefully this will work and can finally call it a day.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Ace Hardware sells corks.


----------



## ryanmw2002 (Aug 13, 2011)

Unfortunately i couldn't even cork it if I wanted to! the crossbars are at the top so cant even use some cheap rubber stopper...

My next option was to send it to hollywood to have special effects team make cast of the threads and then have blacksmith pour 24k gold into it, creating my new drain and lift & turn stopper ....probably would have been cheaper and less time consuming than the BS ive gone through so far.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Unfortunately i couldn't even cork it if I wanted to! *the crossbars are at the top* so cant even use some cheap rubber stopper...


*HOLD ON !!! RED FLAG !!!*

Have you been removing the piece with the "cross bars" when attempting to install one of the new fixtures?

The problems you are having aren't making any sense to me. I have done what you are trying to do scores of times over the years and never had a major issue. The replacement drain fixtures do come in more than one size but most of them I have seen come with more than one size bushing also for that reason. What are we missing here?


----------



## ryanmw2002 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, the drain has a crossbar near top (just below flange) with hole in middle. Also there is a flat strainer with a hole in middle that sits on top of the drain, a screw is then inserted into both strainer and drain to push strainer tight to drain.

I have removed screw, strainer, and drain (drain was removed using cloth covered plyers down inside the drain and turning against crossbars)

i havnt found a single replacement drain that will fit and/or screw in all the way. 

The ones that fit (im assuming 1-3/8") will not screw in all the way. It seizes about 3/4 of way. I'm assuming this is because they are 16 TPI fine thread and my old drain is 11.5 TPI coarse thread.

They usually come with 1-1/2" bushing that is also coarse thread, but with bushing on it will not fit in the hole. 

I assume I need a 1-3/8", 11.5 TPI coarse thread drain which does not appear to be manufactured by an living individual and/or all existing drains of this size were melted down in WWII for ammunition, except of course the one that resides in my tub.


----------



## tate16t (Nov 22, 2006)

ryanmw2002 said:


> Yes, the drain has a crossbar near top (just below flange) with hole in middle. Also there is a flat strainer with a hole in middle that sits on top of the drain, a screw is then inserted into both strainer and drain to push strainer tight to drain.
> 
> I have removed screw, strainer, and drain (drain was removed using cloth covered plyers down inside the drain and turning against crossbars)
> 
> ...


I'm experincing the exactly problem. How did you resolve this?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I'm experincing the exactly problem.


Now re-read that comment tate16t, and tell me what you think of it.


----------



## tate16t (Nov 22, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> Now re-read that comment tate16t, and tell me what you think of it.


I have re-read the comment. I still have the same problem. It seems the threads are different and the new stopper will not screw in. It goes in part of the way and stops. 

I'm going to try the Flip It Universal Tub Stopper.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## bmf916 (Oct 2, 2016)

Just had to say , I know its way old post but u I understand completely this guys problem. Because I have the same issue, the actual drain pipe is not deep enough to accommodate any new style tub drain. It simply bottoms out while screwing it in, all drains I see have way too many threads....WHY.....WHY.....WHY.........lain:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My 70's? kohler also has shallow drain assembly. It has a rocker type stopper operator and I am thinking it never drained quickly and according to just a few I've seen, the owners removed the stopper. The stopper/rocker doesn't lift high enough and is a hair trap. 
Reading this old post made me think that kohler had one casting mold for all bath drains and just added minor details for different styles. Kohler also discontinues unprofitable replacement parts. Kohler or other brands, I would not use such drain/stopper. I still prefer the screw on strainer for hair and plunge barrel type stopper.

For difficult drain like this post, I'd try flange adapter (amazon) and as long as fits into the hole, cut out the parts that won't fit. Epoxy in and use cork type stopper on stainless chain.

Remove the cross hairs with dremel.


----------

